# custom gauge cluster`s



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

post some pics of your`s or your favorite gauge cluster`s or pod`s or just gauges!!!!!


----------



## dh84rabbit (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: custom gauge cluster`s (canadian_rabbit_16v)*

not a cluster but does this count
























was that a good idea








thinking of making i motorized so it lifts so i can put my radar detector in


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: custom gauge cluster`s (dh84rabbit)*

ya man really anything to do with gauges or pod whatever it`cool


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

dh84rabbit
Where did you get that gauge pod, thats sweet looking.


----------



## dh84rabbit (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

thanks my dad made it for the car but then i baught his car


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

That is a dope pod.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

very nice pod!


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: custom gauge cluster`s (dh84rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dh84rabbit* »_










Very clever design! Looks good!


----------



## dh84rabbit (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: custom gauge cluster`s (A2Carat)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4308181


----------

